# Don't edit my signature without my permission



## wikked (13/8/15)

Dear Mods/Admins/Business Owners

Please stop editing my signature. It included no URL, no advertisement and is a reflection of my opinion on your heavy handed moderation policies and quite frankly stupid double standards.

If you do edit it, have the decency to send me a PM notifying me of the action you're taking, why you're taking it and the specific rule that was breached.

Thank you, have a good day, enjoy making that vape money yo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

and here we go again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kaizer (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Dear Mods/Admins/Business Owners
> 
> Please stop editing my signature. It included no URL, no advertisement and is a reflection of my opinion on your heavy handed moderation policies and quite frankly stupid double standards.
> 
> ...



.... you truly have too much time on your hands.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Dear Mods/Admins/Business Owners
> 
> Please stop editing my signature. It included no URL, no advertisement and is a reflection of my opinion on your heavy handed moderation policies and quite frankly stupid double standards.
> 
> ...


This is starting to get old ..... i may be wrong but as you do not own the code/ dns /or domain name of this site i highly doubt that the admins /moderators / require any users permission to edit or modify signatures and avatars 

It may be better to contact the owners moderators or admins in private to raise concerns you are not happy with like anything in life i'm sure they had good reason to edit what ever they did

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

I don't need to contact anyone in private, especially since the rules and moderation policies have been called out, publicly, on more than one occasion by forum users and vendors alike. If Gizzmo and Co. can't be bothered to apply their rules in a fair, logical manner to all users I will continue to call out their bullshit.
Thank you, have a nice day, and don't forget to ask the business owner of the forum for your cut of the vape community money he's making, yo!


----------



## Mike (13/8/15)

Oh I hope I don't ever have to deal with a teenage daughter.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/8/15)

PMS.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

Mike said:


> Oh I hope I don't ever have to deal with a teenage daughter.



But Daaaad... All my friends are going to the party. You Suck. I'm going to be a stripper instead


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

Mike said:


> Oh I hope I don't ever have to deal with a teenage daughter.


Well after all this practice it should be a breeze

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> But Daaaad... All my friends are going to the party. You Suck. I'm going to be a stripper instead


Well all the luck to you, now run along

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

i love Ecigssa ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/8/15)

@kimbo 1 
@wikked 0

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Well all the luck to you, now run along


Don't make me post a negative vendor review... I like my UD Vape Bag, it matches my shoes but push come to shove I will burn the bag, you and CPA all of it back to china


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Don't make me post a negative vendor review... I like my UD Vape Bag, it matches my shoes but push come to shove I will burn the bag, you and CPA all of it bag to china


I hope the fire makes you warm mate, cause that is all you will get that makes you warm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Don't make me post a negative vendor review... I like my UD Vape Bag, it matches my shoes but push come to shove I will burn the bag, you and CPA all of it back to china


Oh ja just remember to take pics for your post


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Don't make me post a negative vendor review... I like my UD Vape Bag, it matches my shoes but push come to shove I will burn the bag, you and CPA all of it back to china


So let me get this straight..you burn the bag that you paid for with you money to "spite" someone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/8/15)

@kimbo 2
@Wikkid 0

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

kimbo said:


> I hope the fire makes you warm mate, cause that is all you will get that makes you warm



I concede defeat. But only because I don't relish burning my vape bag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt (13/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Blackwidow (13/8/15)

Real idiot this @wikked prick is..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

Blackwidow said:


> Real idiot this @wikked prick is..



Aww. Did I hurt your feelings?

Also, anyone dumb enough to think I would maliciously post a negative review due to this thread is...well.. stupid.

Then again, the audience here willingly accepts that this forum is a business/community for the benefit of all vapers... so... yeah... dunning-kruger effect


----------



## Blackwidow (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Aww. Did I hurt your feelings?
> 
> Also, anyone dumb enough to think I would maliciously post a negative review due to this thread is...well.. stupid.
> 
> Then again, the audience here willingly accepts that this forum is a business/community for the benefit of all vapers... so... yeah... dunning-kruger effect



This summarizes you Muhammad Shaikh.. Nobody cares except for yourself. We are all very content here on ecigssa.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

Blackwidow said:


> This summarizes you Muhammad Shaikh.. Nobody cares except for yourself. We are all very content here on ecigssa.
> 
> View attachment 33544



Sure, that's why an entirely new forum was created. Because things are so happy here. Thanks for naming me, I assume a little mod/admin/business owner birdy or kimbo gave you my deets? Call me


----------



## Gaspode (13/8/15)

Hmm


----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

wikked said:


> Sure, that's why an entirely new forum was created. Because things are so happy here. Thanks for naming me, I assume a little mod/admin/business owner birdy or kimbo gave you my deets? Call me


@wikked like i said before, run along now, you are getting boring. A kid like you should rather keep it on the playground

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gaspode (13/8/15)

Long time lurker here. I don't support the douchebaggery of @wikked or any direct attacks on this forum or its members. But seriously, every time I use this site I feel like I'm walking into a B&M store.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Willyza (13/8/15)




----------



## kimbo (13/8/15)

Gaspode said:


> Long time lurker here. I don't support the douchebaggery of @wikked or any direct attacks on this forum or its members. But seriously, every time I use this site I feel like I'm walking into a B&M store.


Sorry we have a bad infestation at the moment but all will be under control shortly, get a box of popcorn and enjoy the show

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## wikked (13/8/15)

Ok, well this thread has run it's course, Doxxing attempt aside (poor form forum admin, using a fake account so obviously)

I'll behave. for now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blackwidow (13/8/15)

Gaspode said:


> Long time lurker here. I don't support the douchebaggery of @wikked or any direct attacks on this forum or its members. But seriously, every time I use this site I feel like I'm walking into a B&M store.



You joined today. So another Troll then just to post nonsense.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (13/8/15)

meah!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

Hey guys. Please use the term troll properly. 
This thread is not the work of a troll. 
P.S mods please change the subject of this thread to "Please don't edit my signature without my Penision"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman211991 (13/8/15)

Gaspode said:


> Long time lurker here. I don't support the douchebaggery of @wikked or any direct attacks on this forum or its members. But seriously, every time I use this site I feel like I'm walking into a B&M store.


Quick question what's a B and M store? Genuinely curious

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike (13/8/15)

@gman211991 brick and mortar. A walk in store vs an online one.


That said, this thread gives people diarrhea

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)

gman211991 said:


> Quick question what's a B and M store? Genuinely curious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Its like a S&M store but there is no latex and the master hands out cookies

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)

Mike said:


> @gman211991 brick and mortar. A walk in store vs an online one.
> 
> 
> That said, this thread gives people diarrhea


Or the above


----------



## gman211991 (13/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> Its like a S&M store but there is no latex and the master hands out cookies


Lol still confused

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)




----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

Blackwidow said:


> You joined today. So another Troll then just to post nonsense.





gman211991 said:


> Lol still confused
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Turn your Google safe search off and Google pictures of s and m.

Thank me later.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (13/8/15)

*DON"T TOUCH ME ON MY STUDIO!*​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gman211991 (13/8/15)

Christos said:


> Turn your Google safe search off and Google pictures of s and m.
> 
> Thank me later.


I know what S&M is m8 but what's B and M? Baboons and Monkeys? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (13/8/15)

gman211991 said:


> Quick question what's a B and M store? Genuinely curious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Brick and Mortar

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

gman211991 said:


> I know what S&M is m8 but what's B and M? Baboons and Monkeys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Brick and Mortar aka a physical store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman211991 (13/8/15)

Christos said:


> Brick and Mortar aka a physical store.


Thanks soo much makes sense 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

PS you can still google s&m. Some gems online ☺

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)

WOW I love this place... I literally almost shat myself laughing now



Christos said:


> Turn your Google safe search off and Google pictures of s and m.
> 
> Thank me later.





PeterHarris said:


> *DON"T TOUCH ME ON MY STUDIO!*​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerharddP (13/8/15)

Christos said:


> PS you can still google s&m. Some gems online ☺



STOPIT FFS!!!!!!


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

GerharddP said:


> STOPIT FFS!!!!!!


Sorry there mate, my pc, my images. You can't make me stop looking.


----------



## Average vapor Joe (13/8/15)

Gaspode said:


> Long time lurker here. I don't support the douchebaggery of @wikked or any direct attacks on this forum or its members. But seriously, every time I use this site I feel like I'm walking into a B&M store.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Gaspode (13/8/15)

gman211991 said:


> Quick question what's a B and M store? Genuinely curious
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


A place you walk into and immediately feel uncomfortable vs a place where you can just hang out.

I went to a B&M the other day just cause I was curious and the guy approached me all aggressive and said "what you vaping bro, what you vaping??". I played along and showed him my Reo and he started going on about sub ohming and how he's been vaping for 5 years and. And I was all like         .. then I left

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Vapourshark (13/8/15)

It is very sad to see what is going on in the forum, used to be a great. Now member and sorry to say, admin/moderators /Etc are spoiling it. So sad to see it happen on the forum, but hey, not the first time. All the best to all of you guys, I'm out.


----------



## VapingSquid (13/8/15)

I think the constant retaliation is the worst part...match an offence to a consequence and just follow through...all this mud slinging is making me nauseously dizzy...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (13/8/15)

lets hope this ends soon . I liked my short stay so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

jl10101 said:


> I think the constant retaliation is the worst part...match an offence to a consequence and just follow through...all this mud slinging is making me nauseously dizzy...


Mud slinging in bikinis. Now we are talking.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jan (13/8/15)

I think from now on all disputes must be settled by a cloud blowing at dawn. He with the biggest cloud wins.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (13/8/15)

Jan said:


> I think from now on all disputes must be settled by a cloud blowing at dawn. He with the biggest cloud wins.


I'll only come if there are "cheerleaders"

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

Gaspode said:


> A place you walk into and immediately feel uncomfortable vs a place where you can just hang out.
> 
> I went to a B&M the other day just cause I was curious and the guy approached me all aggressive and said "what you vaping bro, what you vaping??". I played along and showed him my Reo and he started going on about sub ohming and how he's been vaping for 5 years and. And I was all like         .. then I left


Sorry about that from a member to a new member. It is not usually like this, but forums all over the world go through such stages. Sanity does prevail in the end.



Vapourshark said:


> It is very sad to see what is going on in the forum, used to be a great. Now member and sorry to say, admin/moderators /Etc are spoiling it. So sad to see it happen on the forum, but hey, not the first time. All the best to all of you guys, I'm out.


Will miss you mate.


jl10101 said:


> I think the constant retaliation is the worst part...match an offence to a consequence and just follow through...all this mud slinging is making me nauseously dizzy...


Yeah, I tend to agree.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SHiBBY (13/8/15)

I wish I could embed banjo music in this thread. Go search for "Duelling Banjos Deliverance" on YouTube and read this thread again while listening to it in the background

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/8/15)

In my experience, these posts are like stray cats. Once you stop feeding them, they go away. Let's stop feeding these threads with replies and just ignore them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

I have a feeling that this forum is about to turn to SHIT because of the words and attitude of one man; a man who most of us respected.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/8/15)

Holy Moly can not believe what I heard today..... All I CAN SAY IS KARMA IS A ***** WHEN YOU BELITTLE PEOPLE WHO IS NOT AS FORTUNATE AS YOU ARE.... PS:YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE


----------



## Gaspode (13/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I have a feeling that this forum is about to turn to SHIT because of the words and attitude of one man; a man who most of us respected.


Peter Pan?


----------



## VapingSquid (13/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## zadiac (13/8/15)

Just don't feed the trolls. Let them make their post, then no one comments on it. Let him/her have their own little thread so they can feel special. Just don't feed them reason to go on. They thrive on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (13/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Just don't feed the trolls. Let them make their post, then no one comments on it. Let him/her have their own little thread so they can feel special. Just don't feed them reason to go on. They thrive on it.


This is not simple trolling anymore, sir. This has become an issue. Unrelated to this thread, but everyone will know soon enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/8/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> This is not simple trolling anymore, sir. This has become an issue. Unrelated to this thread, but everyone will know soon enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have peeked my interest here


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (13/8/15)

The confusion is real.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (13/8/15)

Just going for a quick shower...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

